# Motorcycle classes in Chiba,Narita



## 780850

Hi,

I recently moved to Narita in Chiba last November and have been on a hunt to find things to do and classes to join. 

Right now I really would like to get a Japanese motorcycle license. Since I have never ridden one I decided to go through the driving school route. That way I can learn how to ride and receive my license. However, I am unable to find any school's that are foreigner friendly near by. The only one that I always come across is Koyama Driving School, but their offices are too far from me. 

If anyone knows of any classes nearby or in the area that would be greatly appreciated. 
Also, would it be better to have my Californian license translated first or will the school be good enough? 

-I do have an international License that will end this November that I am using at the moment. 

Thanks,
David


----------



## larabell

Does your California driver's license have an "M" endorsement (that is, can you legally ride a bike in the States)? If so, you don't really need the school. You would get your license translated, take a written test and a skill test (both in a car and on a bike) and you get the equivalent license here.

Assuming you don't have an "M" endorsement, you might want to get your license converted before you take the class. I don't believe a motorcycle class alone will confer standard automobile driving privilege you may end up having to take the regular driver's license training first (which isn't really necessary if your California license is still valid). You can double-check that at one of the license test centers or possibly at a JAF office (which you have to visit anyway to get your California license translated).

Check out japandriverslicense.com. If your Japanese is fluent enough to deal with the bureaucrats, you probably won't need their services but they might be able to point you to a gaijin-friendly school closer to your area. I used them when I converted my license, mostly because the package included coaching and a practice driving test before going in for the real thing -- but I didn't convert my "M" endorsement because I hadn't been on a bike in nearly two decades so I doubt I'd have been able to pass the test.

By the way... you may already know this but the police have been stricter recently about International licenses. If you live here, you can use an International license for up to a year but, after that, they expect you to convert your license to a Japanese one.


----------



## 780850

larabell, thanks for the quick response!

I do not have an "M" endorsement on my California license. I have never ridden a motorcycle before. I wasn't able to get my California license prior so I was hoping to get my license done in Japan for the time being. 

My employer informed me of the new driving laws as well before I came here. I am actually trying to get my regular license translated at the moment for future reference. 

I am currently in an email conversation with Koyama driving school in Tokyo about scheduling and pricing. However, since I do not have a car and cannot use my company car for personal reasons, taking the train would take over an hour and thirty min. For this reason I was hoping if anyone knew of any foreign friendly classes in Chiba. I am not fluent in Japanese so going to a local school would not be ideal.


----------

